# Co-sleep poll: we're loosing



## candipooh (Jun 22, 2004)

http://www.parenting.com/parenting/b...19766,,00.html

Go to vote. I can't believe that there is that big of a gap. Vote and then pass this along to all of your co-sleeping mommie friends.


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

I voted and I also sent a reply to the poll!!!


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## Bluegrass (Dec 31, 2001)

Did it, too!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

WTH is Dr sears on about? I can't get the whole article, but here is the question:

Quote:


Q: I am a little confused about my 4-month-old's eating schedule... I think he's ready, but I am not sure about the amounts and times...How much and how many times a day should I be feeding him solids?

A: Whatever feeding schedule gets the most food into your baby with the least amount of hassles is the right one for you and your baby.
The *most amount* of food??? Into a 4 mo baby?

Has he gone senile?


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaryLLL*
WTH is Dr sears on about? I can't get the whole article, but here is the question:

The *most amount* of food??? Into a 4 mo baby?

Has he gone senile?



















I voted!


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

I could access the article, and he begins the actual advice (after that intro sentence) by explaining why solids should not be fed until 6 mo.

I think his comment about "the most food" was meant to include formula (the baby in question is ff). Kinda like "whatever sleeping arrangement gives your baby the most sleep with the least hassle....". I *think* that is what he meant, lol.


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

I voted too.

Solids at 4 months? uke


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

I voted.


----------



## purplegirl (Apr 5, 2004)

Rock the vote







:


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaryLLL*
WTH is Dr sears on about? I can't get the whole article, but here is the question:

The *most amount* of food??? Into a 4 mo baby?

Has he gone senile?









This is the mag. that likes to twist his words. Remember the co-sleeping artice that they quoted him saying the best place for baby was in a crib. I know that he stay associated w/ that mag because he's trying to make ap more mainstream but man they bug me!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Plus he may be giving advice at a main stream mag to slowly introduce more AP thinking to mainstream parents.

That is what I have found IRL I have to do. Give it in bitesize pieces or they violently purge their uneducated views all over me!!!


----------



## Wilhemina (Dec 26, 2001)

I voted, too. Twice







:


----------



## darkstar (Sep 8, 2003)

I voted too. It sure is a big gap.








darkstar


----------



## candipooh (Jun 22, 2004)

Only 31 % for co-sleeping


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

jus voted..and omg how many ppl actually said no is amazing...


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

"Should your child sleep with you?"

No.

"Does your child sleep with you?"

Well... yes.


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

You can't vote more than once using the same browser, but if you have two browsers on your computer you can go open your second one and vote again there. And vote again at your office computer...and the library...and your friend's house...etc.

The preceding paragraph offered for informational purposes only.


----------



## muldey (May 8, 2002)

I voted!I cannot believe how outnumbered we are! Well,I can believe it,as that's how it is IRL for me.I'm the only parent I know that brings my kids to bed with me.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Bummer...I tried to vote a ton of times...







:

I know...that is bad....but we are so behind!!!

I want to cry!!!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Voted. Is Sears even writing for Parenting anymore? He wasn't in the copy I stole from my doctor's office...
Annette


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

If your computer won't let you vote more than once, just delete your history, temp int files, and cookies. I have gotten around more than one poll that way!







: Another reason I never trust polls....


----------



## Yama (Feb 23, 2003)

I Voted!


----------



## stacyg (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

23224 votes say yes 32%

sad. but its better than the first time i voted..it was like 28% then...


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

I started off with my baby by the bed in a co-sleeping arrangement in my room. I could tell she needed more and brought her into the bed with me, she relaxed, slept better, and has been so much happier (I never let her cry in the other arrangement and would pick her up and nurse her right away). Furthermore I am a veterinarian and I see how essential it is for baby animals to stay close and sleep with their mothers, not doing so can cause a lot of issues, and I cannot see why humans feel their babies do not need this closeness too, certainly higher primates hold and sleep with their infants at all times - after all isn't that the natural way to do things?

What I wrote...


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

I voted, but now I'm sad we're losing, just when I was starting to think we APers weren't so alone...


----------



## Annoia (Nov 16, 2003)

voted!


----------



## candipooh (Jun 22, 2004)

bump


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

I voted.








(It seems there are those "on the opposing side" who are voting more than once...so vote away sistahs!







)

For dd's first 6 months of life I faithfully read Parenting (and a couple of the other "mainstream" parenting magazines)...ironically while dd nursed practically all day long in my lap :LOL. But they really messed with my natural mothering instincts for a while. Luckily dd's instincts were stronger than mine and the lightbulb finally went on. I'm glad I ultimately put more value and trust in her than in those magazines.


----------



## Felicitymom (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't think there is this much of a gap.... I have no faith in the honesty of this magazine... who are their advertisers? who is on their agenda to please? I actually subscribed to this magazine (in my pre-birth ignorance) thinking it might be nice to have around. Now when the issues come I don't even look at them... they go right into recycling.

Nancy


----------



## Orangey (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow!
That is a huge gap!
I voted yes.


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

done!


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ann Marie*
I voted, too. Twice







:

Me, too!!!







:


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Destinye*
I started off with my baby by the bed in a co-sleeping arrangement in my room. I could tell she needed more and brought her into the bed with me, she relaxed, slept better, and has been so much happier (I never let her cry in the other arrangement and would pick her up and nurse her right away). Furthermore I am a veterinarian and I see how essential it is for baby animals to stay close and sleep with their mothers, not doing so can cause a lot of issues, and I cannot see why humans feel their babies do not need this closeness too, certainly higher primates hold and sleep with their infants at all times - after all isn't that the natural way to do things?

What I wrote...

Well said Mama







Thanks for sharing! I am all for co-sleeping but DH is not but babe is in our bed 95% of the time LOL! Off to vote!


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Quote:

You can't vote more than once using the same browser, but if you have two browsers on your computer you can go open your second one and vote again there. And vote again at your office computer...and the library...and your friend's house...etc.

The preceding paragraph offered for informational purposes only.
Not if you delete your cookies *evil laugh*


----------



## Childishgoth (Aug 26, 2004)

you can also vote every day.. well at least i have been able to


----------



## Bellaluna (Feb 14, 2004)

I voted!







We're at 33% now.


----------



## terrarose (Dec 2, 2004)

Voted!

And I'm going to vote again, too, if I can figure out how to. I don't know HOW to delete cookies (I know, sad...)







:


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

if you're using internet explorer:

tools>internet options>general>delete cookies

OR, if you want to keep most of your cookies (such as password here) you can access it at:

My Computer>C(orwhatever drive you use)>Windows>Cookies and search for the one from parenting. (then delete it)


----------



## orangemustang (Mar 25, 2004)

my vote was yes and my comments was:

Why do people find it OK to sleep with their dogs and not their children??


----------



## sept04mama (Mar 3, 2004)

I hear you on the dog thing. My mom's dog sleeps between her and dad's pillows, yet she things it's a deadly sin that my child sleeps with us half the time, as well as in the co-sleeper the other half!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangemustang*
my vote was yes and my comments was:

Why do people find it OK to sleep with their dogs and not their children??

Very interesting point









O/T I sure hope the cookies my 'puter has are chocolate chip


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

I voted.

Here is my quote:Co-sleeping gave us the best nights sleep! My husband and I never went through sleepless nights because we had to keep getting up to feed our newborn son. He easily nursed to sleep and I felt peaceful and never had to get up to check if he was "breathing." I could see him do it right next to me. We are doing it again with our second baby - a girl. THREE IN A BED by Deborah Jackson is a must-read book filled with scientific research on the benefits of co-sleeping. I feel so sorry for parents who suffer through sleepless nights, trying to force their baby to lie alone in a bassinet or crib. Mother nature did not intend it and that's why mother's feel so torn. Instincts say one thing and child-rearing books and magazines say another.


----------



## Vito's Mommy (Jan 19, 2005)

I voted while ds and dh were snoozing together. I'm new here and was wondering who Dr. Sears is? A doc of refridgeration? lol. I read part of an article he wrote regarding circ statistics in another parenting site that a mother posted in an effort to prove to me that circ is widely done, bla bla. I lasted a whole 5 days on that site







Anywho, I was just wondering what rock he crawled out from under. Thanks for the voting info!


----------

